# Careers for INTJs????



## Tigereyes (Aug 14, 2013)

What about a novelist, you can work on your own and at your own pace. No work colleagues to deal with.


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

I founded my own economic research firm and could not be happier. I could never be happy working for someone else. Running my own firm allows me to use my organizational skills to operate efficiently and allows time for me to develop new ideas. Also, it allows me to pursue intellectual interests outside my current my line of work.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Um, ruling the world for reals while convincing and allowing the ENTJs to think they're ruling.

Joking aside, CEO or CFO of anything. This is gonna be my sister in a few years.


----------

